# The basics of aperture



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

I set this photograph up earlier with six of my wee fella's Octonaut men. I started with the focus point on the left hand man and at f2.8 and gradually worked up to f22 to show the difference that increasing the aperture makes.

The camera used was a Canon 60D, the lens was a Sigma 24-70 f2.8 and the lighting was from a Speedlite 430EX ll.

I hope this is off help to anyone who wants to understand aperture and maybe venture out of full auto mode. Click here to view the photograph in full size with the explanation.

 
Aperture Demonstration by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​
Thanks

Stevie


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Stevie

I will have a read


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very handy. 

I have a Nikon DLSR and have no idea how to use it properly. 

Thank god for the 'auto' setting.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Great info,
Thanks for posting


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

No problem, hope it is off some use to you.

Stevie


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Two other things that affect depth of field at any given aperture are 

Distance to subject - the closer you are the more out of focus the back ground will be.
Focal length. The longer (telephoto) focal lengths will give more out of focus back grounds with the above two variables remaining the same.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks steve , im learning , slowly but surely :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Two other things that affect depth of field at any given aperture are
> 
> Distance to subject - the closer you are the more out of focus the back ground will be.
> Focal length. The longer (telephoto) focal lengths will give more out of focus back grounds with the above two variables remaining the same.


Exactly right and thanks for adding them Brazo. For reference I was shooting at 34mm so fairly close and at 1/50 second on a tripod.

Stevie


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice to see some training info thanks, I have hardly ever taken mine of of auto due to poor efforts


----------

